# No one said it so...



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Less than a month to early goose!!!! What new gear did you buy for this season? Me, I bought a dog, never had a dog for ducks so this is my addition for this year, he's 7 months now and ready for first hunt. 


Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking pup! Boy I miss my lab...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

same here. he looks like a champ.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Sure adds a whole new joy to hunting, and keeps you busy when not hunting

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

you won't waterfowl hunt without one after you've had good dog experiences... good luck and enjoy!


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Good looking pup! Did you train him up yourself, or get some help?


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, trained him myself. Trained a beagle before but never a duck dog. Used the Tom Dokken gundog retriever dvd set. Three dvds, puppy, intermediate, advanced. They make it so if its your first time training a dog for ducks you understand everything. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking pooch! Fun to train labs for waterfowl.


----------

